# Dust Deputy Cart with Vacmaster Beast Vacuum and easy dump bucket



## CilantroLover (Jul 4, 2018)

This is my first posting, but I am very excited about my latest project. I paired a dust deputy with what I found to be the best small wet/dry vac available. Size and sealed suction and price were my primary concerns. It seems like the dust deputy is best suited for high sealed suction values and about 100 cfm. The vacmaster beast hits both of those at $80.

Next issue was how to empty the bucket. I went with spring compression and a foot step. seems to work very well.

I built everything for under $200. Vacuum included.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

I like it. I think the DD works well for most tasks, I couldn't get along without mine.
Your work space on top looks handy as a pocket on a shirt.
Welcome to LJ's


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I like your approach to removing the bucket for emptying-innovative! Nice job with this project.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sharp looking project and the spring set-up is a good idea, thanks. Great job.


----------



## CilantroLover (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks. The construction is silly because I was feeling my way through with the design. This bucket system is working much better than I ever hoped. I haven't added gasketing and/or silicone and I am still getting massive suction and effective separation. When you step down on the bucket support, the bucket slides down and you do a quick dump. I find myself sucking up piles of sawdust just so I can empty the bucket.

Now I need to clean up the construction and add some features. I bought a Bosch 16.4ft hose for $40. It is really good for hooking to hand power tools, but I like the big Rigid hose for shop cleanup and connection to stationary equipment. I want hangers for both. I'm also going to add electrical and an auto-switch. maybe a sliding drawer for the bottom.

I tried it on a 2.5" dust collection network with 4 blast gates and it was easily twice as powerful as a Shopsmith DC3300. Obviously it is apples to oranges because one is meant for cfms and one is for sealed suction, but I found this setup far more effective for a 2.5" diameter setup.

let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## furncitywoodog (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi, I joined Lumberjocks just so I could tell you that this is exactly what I have been looking for. In particular the spring board bucket support. I was messing around with a twisting/jack base to hold the bucket tight to the DD panel. Your approach is simple and durable. To have a system where you don't need to unsnap a lid and remove hoses will save wear and tear on the plastic Dust Deputy. I hope to document and post my unit when done.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Woodog - Oh boy! You came to the right place!! Cilantro - OP, that's a great idea! and a work surface to boot!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I paired a dust deputy with what I found to be the best small wet/dry vac available.
> - CilantroLover


What vac did you use?

It looks to be on wheels, what did you use? And does it roll over small ******************************, and dust?

Kind of making several different dust collection improvements with 2, 2Hp units, and a few smaller fans, and a few dust vacs, so I'm looking at as many as I can find. Seems I have an application for everything, but except for the 2 stationary DC's I hope to roll everything else. Problems of the past doing that is I'm going between 3 and 5" wheels size, and right now 5 is winning for 4X4 capability, but they suck for tippiness.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok, my bad, I didn't realize that Vacmaster Beast Vacuum, was a vacs name. You say the best, is that from a comparison? Or you just like it. Never having heard of them before if they are winning comparisons, they need to make more noise at the advertising level.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

That spring clamp idea is a real winner! It's always been a fine line between getting a good/great seal and easy access to the bucket. This solves it.


----------



## furncitywoodog (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi again. I've been looking at a shop vac with 140 cfm. 2-1/2" hose. Do you think that this could be too much for the regular Dust Deputy? Thanks again for posting your great idea and pictures


----------



## exit2studios (Mar 25, 2016)

Impressive! I have so many questions. Is the vacuum enclosed? If so, does that create excessive heat? How much does it improve sound? Also, could you show/explain some detail on the spring setup?


----------



## david2011 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's a very nice setup. I built a cart for mine but didn't do anything special for dumping. I'm extremely happy with the Dust Deputy. The claims of it's effectiveness are not exaggerated.


----------



## Bstrom (Aug 30, 2020)

I incorporated both the Dust Deputy/container and my Rigid vac into a castered router table - works well.


----------

